# hatteras drum 10/18 & 10/19



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

this fish were all released back into the water in less than a minute. my friend was ready with the camera as soon as i grabbed them and popped the hook out. i saw as i always do people fight a fish for way too long and then grab him and walk it all the was back to their truck to measure and take a picture -- like five minutes or so the fish was out of the water. it really makes me sick to see that kind of thing going on.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice one.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

nice red... congrats!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Purdy werk...


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"like five minutes or so the fish was out of the water"

Not that anyone wants to hold their breath for too long, I wanted to point out
that when we were able to keep the the large Drum for consumption I can remember large Drum still being alive for an hour or more out of water as long as they were cool. Of course the plan was releasing them into hot oil or on the grill so I am not sure what is the time limit that guaranteed survival.

Certainly there are many people who want to document their catch and are as unprepared as you seem to be as they are inexperienced in the game.

As I remember all the first Drum I ever caught would have felt it was a blessing to get to go back in the water after only five minutes..unfortunately they were plain out of luck....


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

Garboman;626804
Certainly there are many people who want to document their catch and are as unprepared as you seem to be as they are inexperienced in the game.
QUOTE said:


> sorry sir, but i think i'm as prepared as one can get. tape and camera in pocket and i thinks its crazy to think that keeping a fish out of water for more than a few moments is okay for them. it certainly doesn't help the fishery with that type of fish handling.
> neither one of these fish were out of the water for more than a minute which perhaps is too long in itself.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"sorry sir, but i think i'm as prepared as one can get"

I re read my statement as to whom was unprepared, and it looks like a typo on my part I attempting to refer to the folks that have to drag the fish to their truck, fill the fishes gills with Sand and then drag the fish back to the Drink. I was also attempting to point out that these fish are comparitively hardy and do not expire within mere moments as do the members of for example the Mackeral family. 

I was actually attemting to commend you on being ready to take your pictures with the fish and get them back into the water. I wish I had more photos of the fish I have caught on the beach as I am not one carry a camera while wading and unless the Drum was particulary large never measure them and they only get tagged if someone asks me, otherwise the fish goes right back in so I can get another bait out into the school hopefully....besides if people who know me saw me dragging a Drum to my Truck on the premise of a photo.....well it might look kinda shady.......

Nice fish
Garbo


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Reel nice spot tail! Great pics too! :beer:


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

That's a damn big croaker!  Nice work.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

chadwickfeesh said:


> this fish were all released back into the water in less than a minute. my friend was ready with the camera as soon as i grabbed them and popped the hook out. i saw as i always do people fight a fish for way too long and then grab him and walk it all the was back to their truck to measure and take a picture -- like five minutes or so the fish was out of the water. it really makes me sick to see that kind of thing going on.


...U will just HAVE to keep getting SICK cause EVERYONE has to START SOMEWHERE and THAT FISH is someones MEMORIES and the REASON they PREPARED...DREAMED...SPENT BIG MONEY AND the reason they fish....
..just have to get over it....and if the fish dies....they all die sometime...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work congrats.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed that sheepshead can live forever in a cooler if kept on ice? Those things are tough....had one still bucking when I tried to clean it 1.5h after i threw it in there.


----------



## DrumCook (May 14, 2009)

now thats a fish i remember when i caught my 50in red Good Job


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Catching a drum and getting it back in less than a minute is comendable,no doubt.. That IS the way it should be done... However drum are hardy fish,unlike a tarpon (probably the quickest to die out of the water) or a mackeral as Garbo said... When I tag one it is often out of the water for 2 minutes,maybe more,never timed it.. Even so, we do get returns on these fish,so they do survive.. 

Dragging a fish across the sand and leaving it out of the water for an extended time,just for a pic,is pushing it to the edge... I see the point of your saying this to educate those that have never caught one,and it IS important to release as soon as possible..

BTW,did you get a fl or tl measurement on the fish?? If so what was it??


----------



## EIrunner (Sep 21, 2010)

*you're kidding, right?*



Loner said:


> ...U will just HAVE to keep getting SICK cause EVERYONE has to START SOMEWHERE and THAT FISH is someones MEMORIES and the REASON they PREPARED...DREAMED...SPENT BIG MONEY AND the reason they fish....
> ..just have to get over it....and if the fish dies....they all die sometime...


There's some kind of thing about number of posts and size of fish you've caught that lets you argue back at someone, and ok, I don't have either, but there is just so much that's wrong with this statement.

1. If someone prepares, dreams, and spends big money, why can't he put enough thought into keeping a pliers, a camera, and a measuring tape in his pockets? Obviously chadwick shows that its possible.

2. Why does the fact that it is someone's MEMORIES mean its ok to unnecessarily torture the fish? One of my favorite captains told me, you gotta remember, for us this is for fun and for trophies, but the fish is fighting for his life. I catch, kill, and eat 'em like the rest of you, but that's one of G-d's creatures, and deserves some respect. Maybe other people are different, but my MEMORIES aren't enough to justify extra distress, and I don't ever want to become the kind of person who looks on something like that kind of selfish behavior without getting sick.

3. They all die sometimes? What? Do you even know why we have slot limits? Why we don't keep big reds? Those fish are the breeders, and when some genius unnecessarily kills one for his memories, he takes potentially thousands more fish out of the water in the coming years.

Flame on back, y'all, but someone had to say something here.

PS--gorgeous fish, and I admire your ethic, sir.


----------



## NC-Norm-WB (Jul 25, 2008)

EIrunner said:


> There's some kind of thing about number of posts and size of fish you've caught that lets you argue back at someone, and ok, I don't have either, but there is just so much that's wrong with this statement.
> 
> 1. If someone prepares, dreams, and spends big money, why can't he put enough thought into keeping a pliers, a camera, and a measuring tape in his pockets? Obviously chadwick shows that its possible.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking the same thing. if anyone wants to flame about that it is because they have no idea what they are talking about. Some people need to get their head out of their own a_s and starting thinking of others, and the long term affect their actions causing.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"1. If someone prepares, dreams, and spends big money, why can't he put enough thought into keeping a pliers, a camera, and a measuring tape in his pockets? "

That method of preparation would would fit the description of someone who has experience in the game and knows what he needs to play in the game.
Obviously Mr. Chadwick does, which is good however;

It does not fit the other 500,000 folks traveling to Cape Point each year who happened to buy a 4x4 and some of whom happened to get a big Drum on the end of their line for the first time and have no experience in the matter. 2mil Tourist a year come to the OBX, a fair amount of those make their way to Hatteras, their skills will vary as will their ethics. training.

Whether or not they can not get a fish in a fast, or release it as fast as one man, its because they are the Grizwolds and like all the other Pilgrims before them. are new to the game and will make every error as most of us did at one time. Rather than getting angry at the inexperienced, either ignore them or if you care to help them out. Or you can hold yourself in a perception of a higher light and continue to get angry, might as well stay angry cause there are thousands more Pilgrims on their way..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Garboman said:


> "1. If someone prepares, dreams, and spends big money, why can't he put enough thought into keeping a pliers, a camera, and a measuring tape in his pockets? "
> 
> That method of preparation would would fit the description of someone who has experience in the game and knows what he needs to play in the game.
> Obviously Mr. Chadwick does, which is good however;
> ...


..damn U are GOOD WITH WORDS garbo....I USE TO BE...That says EXACTLY what I was saying in my 1st post....no need to FLAME the ARROGRANT....they be professionals BECAUSE they get to fish more and NOW can PIC AND CHOOSE and have lost their 1st feeling toward a big fish..(me too for some species)

The 1st fish is SOMEONES MOST CHREISHED MEMORY...they make 11 by 14's out of the Picture and hang then all over their wall and keep em on their puter at work...
They fish once or twice a year and live thru the reports of this stupied net..

They finally HOOK that one big one after MUCH EFFORT and MONEY AND TIME SPENT and keep it out of the water LONGER than SOME think they should..
..GET OVER IT!! ...IF IT DIES..IT DIES..
I hate to bust U professionals bubble but NO ONE is SAVING THE FISH for U!!!
The fish is MY MEMORY... ACE'S IN THE HOLE!!!!
I TRY to do the RIGHT THING..but i ain't gonna CRY IF EVERYTHING don't work out ACCORDING to U BOYSs LAW of DRUM FISHING!!!..(GOT IT??..COMPREND??)

Fishing is pretty much a PERSONAL JOUNEY...A PERSONAL SET of PRIORITES..

....MY MEMORIES are MINE..U ain't GOT nothing to do with MY MEMORIES!!!
...And again...THEY ALL DIE SOMETIME!!!!!..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> "1. If someone prepares, dreams, and spends big money, why can't he put enough thought into keeping a pliers, a camera, and a measuring tape in his pockets? "
> 
> That method of preparation would would fit the description of someone who has experience in the game and knows what he needs to play in the game.
> Obviously Mr. Chadwick does, which is good however;
> ...


 EXACTLY!! Hit the nail on the head with that one.. You have to bear in mind there are beginers,all of us were one at one time...


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

No one can get Experienced by READING....U can't LEARN fishing on the puter...and ALL LEARNING in this world is TRIAL and ERROR....
No one is gonna kill a big drum on purpose....
But no one is THINKING about anything but CATCHING HIM when the bite finally comes..
I have seen Big Drum "Horse-shoed" at Kure and Topsail and drug to the beach and pictures took and the fish swam out of sight...DID IT LIVE??
I don't know...BUT I do remember the JOY and HAPPINESS in the indivdual that landed the fish...
...and in that moment of time..
Their trip was made.
Their year was made..
Their career big drum/big fish was probably made..
AND A LIFETIME MEMORY!!!

Why do we fish anyway????...


----------



## keithpad (Dec 12, 2007)

I think it is wonderful that you get the fish back in the water quickly. What I can't understand is... that it makes you sick that someone may keep a fish out of the water for five minutes or so to get a picture and to measure it, but yet in the posted picture it appears that you have your hand in the gill. I'm just curious...which causes more damage; being out of the water for five minutes or holding a large fish by the gills that is going to be released. I don't know, just curious.

By the way... nice feesh.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

hands never touch the gills themselves -- gill plate. the drum like it when i grab them that way and i do always ask before i stick my hand in there.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chadwickfeesh said:


> hands never touch the gills themselves -- gill plate. the drum like it when i grab them that way and i do always ask before i stick my hand in there.


not trying to be a prick, but if you really want to get all into it, you should support their weight better and not hold them with their head facing up like in your second picture. Gill plate or hand in gills your creating pressure point in one area vs being able to disperse weight over say the pectoral fins. Raising their heads above a 0 degree causes gravity to start pulling on organs etc. Also if you are catchin enough fish like that, might think about joining the tagging program and help further our knowledge of them.

There are ways to post something helpful without coming off elitest which if your ultimate goal is to educate, should be of meaning to you.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Why take them out of the water at all?

Why even put them through the torture of having a hook ripped senselessly through their delicate skin?

Why keep them on the end of a line, unable to swim freely, for whatever amount of time, just so some nasty Garbo (the real ones, not one that gets section 8 housing for a night in Manteo, against his will ) can chomp em in half?

Why why why must we do any of this?

For our own self-gratification? Shameful.

For those "trying to promote good ethics", where do you draw the line? Isn't it terrible to hook those poor fish to begin with? You don't know what they feel!






























Pot get's stirred some more....slow day at work 


Perdy feesh chadwick....I wouldn't take no bullying from no monkey eater showing off his own fish, on my thread if I was the original poster!


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

"Why take them out of the water at all?

Why even put them through the torture of having a hook ripped senselessly through their delicate skin?

Why keep them on the end of a line, unable to swim freely, for whatever amount of time, just so some nasty Garbo (the real ones, not one that gets section 8 housing for a night in Manteo, against his will ) can chomp em in half?

Why why why must we do any of this?

For our own self-gratification? Shameful.

For those "trying to promote good ethics", where do you draw the line? Isn't it terrible to hook those poor fish to begin with? You don't know what they feel!"

*Why not just filet them and release them in Olive oil. I've heard," the meat is light pink and tender" and delicious when cooked properly...*><))))*>

opcorn:


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice fish chadwick. There should be more to come this week.


----------



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

cograts on the 2 nice fish! on another note.......
it's good to be able to log on this site to see the reports and also read somthing that LONER gets started from time to time... but the statement made about NTKG was bottom of the barrel JMHO
don't know the dude but like i said getting some good jabs in sometimes is OK but this is something the moderators should look into.
again JMHO
jimbob


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

NTKG said:


> not trying to be a prick


Oh come on, sure you are!


Speaking of a fish feeling pain, how you think that tag feels when you pop it in?


I tag 'em too, but it still kinda bothers me. Try to be soooooo careful to slide that thing up under a scale and be gentle. Tough to do. I tell the fish that it is for his own good but they just give you that look.....you know the one I'm talking about, the one that says "Yeah right A-hole, I guess next your gonna make me nose-dive off the side of this pier"?


I hear that fried monkey is some fine eating.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Oh come on, sure you are!
> 
> 
> I hear that fried monkey is some fine eating.




fine..... guilty there. its my dad, he didn't tell me he loved me enough when i was growing up.


frying ruins the taste of good monkey meat, its like you white boys cookin your fish before you eat it. I prefer steamin in bananna leaves, isn't that what your cousins do al?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

TreednNC said:


> Pot get's stirred some more....slow day at work
> 
> 
> Perdy feesh chadwick....I wouldn't take no bullying from no monkey eater showing off his own fish, on my thread if I was the original poster!


fine tweed, we'll wait for your pics. btw, this taint over yet


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jimbob63 said:


> cograts on the 2 nice fish! on another note.......
> it's good to be able to log on this site to see the reports and also read somthing that LONER gets started from time to time... but the statement made about NTKG was bottom of the barrel JMHO
> don't know the dude but like i said getting some good jabs in sometimes is OK but this is something the moderators should look into.
> again JMHO
> jimbob


 We would look into it,but we know the parties involved... Trust me on this,if it were some other folks going at it I'd be locking this thread.. For Loner it is normal to come in and stir the pot,as well as some of the others I'm familiar with on this forum..  Know this,if it gets outta hand,one of us that holds the "hatchet" will jump in...It is part of the comaradary that developes from fishing forums when you meet up in person and fish together....



Big EL said:


> "Why take them out of the water at all?
> 
> Why even put them through the torture of having a hook ripped senselessly through their delicate skin?
> 
> ...


 Speaking of "shameful" it is SHAMEFUL to drop in olive oil and fry when you can stew up some hatteras style,then make fishcakes from what might be left over in the morning.. BTW,I have been know to "stir a pot" once and a while meself,at least on a fishing board anyway.....


----------



## jimbob63 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks for the insight DD it's great to know this is all cool; i didn't like reading a below the belt shot if it's not called for.
anywho keep poke'm with a stick maybe LONER will jump back in and give'm a fit LOL
tightlines


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

NTKG..........thanks for the tips on how to grip 'em. as far as coming off as an elitest -- i'm not, but i'm also not one to sugar coat things if i see things some b.s. going on. i think learning can come in several forms, but IMO making someone look like a butt will help them learn more effectively rather than saying, oh......its okay if you do that -- you're new and it's acceptable since you're new.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chadwickfeesh said:


> NTKG..........thanks for the tips on how to grip 'em. as far as coming off as an elitest -- i'm not, but i'm also not one to sugar coat things if i see things some b.s. going on. i think learning can come in several forms, but IMO making someone look like a butt will help them learn more effectively rather than saying, oh......its okay if you do that -- you're new and it's acceptable since you're new.



as far as sugar coating, more flies with sugar than vinegar. but then again I just swat flies so I guess ya got a point there.

unfortunately Garbo said it best. You can do everything right and teach but the 2mil griswalds that come every year are the ones you have to worry about. The guys who are trying to learn how to do things will, they actually care, and might be back....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....looks like WINTER came early this year...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Loner said:


> ....looks like WINTER came early this year...


Been "winter" at my house since the I left the island after the 2007 WRI Showdown.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh yeah and while we're at it.............I know my figure may show that I favor fried fish over other methods, I assure you....fried fish is NOT my favored method of consuming the slimey bastages.......

Now having said that..................W T F Daryl??? Olive oil??????? Olive oil is something you coat or marinade with.......not to fry in lol


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Speaking of "shameful" it is SHAMEFUL to drop in olive oil and fry when you can stew up some hatteras style,then make fishcakes from what might be left over in the morning.. BTW,I have been know to "stir a pot" once and a while meself,at least on a fishing board anyway.....


Now Kenny you know, A steak from the shoulder of a 50" drum and the cheek patties on the side are hard to beat ....a light coating of Olive oil and lightly breaded with House Autry. C'mon man!

:fishing:

><))))*>

opcorn:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big EL said:


> Now Kenny you know, A steak from the shoulder of a 50" drum and the cheek patties on the side are hard to beat ....a light coating of Olive oil and lightly breaded with House Autry. C'mon man!
> 
> :fishing:
> 
> ...


 Trust me on this Darell,a "Hatteras Stewed Drum" will top it,no sweat...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> fine tweed, we'll wait for your pics.


Tweed!!!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Tweed!!!


was wondering when youd chime in...taint seen you on here much


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Trust me on this Darell,a "Hatteras Stewed Drum" will top it,no sweat...



Is that an invite???????

><))))*>


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Big EL said:


> Is that an invite???????
> 
> ><))))*>


 Na,I'm a legal beagle.. When and if they do ever make them legal again,I will take one or two a year to feast upon though,and I'm sure Jody will throw ya an invite... ;(


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Na,I'm a legal beagle.. When and if they do ever make them legal again,I will take one or two a year to feast upon though,and I'm sure Jody will throw ya an invite... ;(


You tell that sweet wife of your'n I can still taste those Christmas cookies

I'll be down a couple of times in December in pursuit of any convicts that may have escaped from up north

><))))*>


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

man yall catchin some big boys down there!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Catch the big ones, put'em back in the water. Don't lollygag. Be nice. Behave yourself. And I don't care what anyone says, Ocockers used to cook drum the best. Check on the receipt link for the way I was taught.


----------

